# 887 Visa questions



## Dummy (Sep 15, 2013)

*Subclass 887 Visa*

I have a subclass 489 Family Sponsored visa. I understand that in order to qualify for permanent residency or a subclass 887 visa I have to be living for 2 years and working full-time for at least 1 year in a specified area. Does living and working within the Perth metro area fulfill this requirement? And what is the minimum number of hours required to qualify as full-time employment?

Thank you.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Number of hours 35 a week. And all postcodes have been given to clarify which area of Perth you can work or cannot. Complying the condition is must to go further for 887.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

You can take Two jobs to complete your required hours.


----------



## Dummy (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Labeeb.


----------



## it58_shailesh (Sep 17, 2013)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> You can take Two jobs to complete your required hours.


Can you or anyone please let me know the documents requried for prove work and residential ?

Is below documents are enough to submitt work and residential requirement ?
1. Payslips, Work reference letter, Contract offer letter.
2. Bank account statement for address showing designatted area...


Please reply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

The more clarity that you have in your documents given for proof. The more it becomes for the CO to conclude.


----------



## Doina (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 475 and in August I will apply together with my wife for 887. I think the overall process is clear, however there are few things which I'm not 100% i understand.

For example, we will need a police clearance certificate from every country for the last 10 years.
In the last 10 years we both lived in Romania and Czech Republic. When we applied for 475 we both had a police clearance for both countries. Now, being in Autralia it will very complicated to grab a police clearance from Romania and Czech Republic. Since we entered Australia we didn't left the country.

My question is. In addition of National police clearance from Australia is really required to have police clearance from other countries?


----------



## telynn (Jun 28, 2011)

*work hours condition*

Dear Everyone,

I understand that I have to live in WA (checked with visa condition) for 2 years and worked 1 year for at least 35 hours /week. I do understand two part times job can also include. However, nobody mention here is the public holidays.

I'm currently working 5 days / week with casual full time. So whenever the public holidays come I lost my job hours. Since I am not on full time permanent job. I think that even I work two part time jobs I still can't meet this because of public holidays. 

So my question is how immigration office decide on this matter? They said allow two part time jobs but how about the public holidays. I see too many public holidays here. Can help me please? What should I do?

I have 489 family sponsored visa with 4 years valid. I wish to apply 887 visa as soon as i met the requirements.


----------



## Nemesis9413 (Mar 30, 2015)

telynn said:


> Dear Everyone,
> 
> I understand that I have to live in WA (checked with visa condition) for 2 years and worked 1 year for at least 35 hours /week. I do understand two part times job can also include. However, nobody mention here is the public holidays.
> 
> ...


From what I understand is as long as you can proof that you work at least 35 hours/week in most period of time during this 2 years regardless of public holidays then they would still count it as legit evidence.


----------



## Roshant (May 10, 2015)

Hello

I am currently in 489 family Sponsored as dependent. My wife was the primary applicant for 489.
But now i am the one who do the job which has 35 hours per week in designated area. and we both live in designated area. 
Can i be the primary applicant for 887 permanent visa?

An answer would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

Roshant said:


> Hello
> 
> I am currently in 489 family Sponsored as dependent. My wife was the primary applicant for 489.
> But now i am the one who do the job which has 35 hours per week in designated area. and we both live in designated area.
> ...


Hi mate,

As I know primary applicant should satisfy the criteria not the defendant


----------



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

Roshant said:


> Dependent= secondary applicant
> Could you direct me to an information which says secondary applicant cannot apply as the main applicant plz
> 
> I have seen somewhere else, some one has applied which has same conditions as mine. that's why i asked
> ...


I've searched some topics relating this in the forum because I'm applying visa 489 too.
As I know, dependant in visa 489 can become a primary applicant in visa 887


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

funny_moon said:


> I've searched some topics relating this in the forum because I'm applying visa 489 too.
> As I know, dependant in visa 489 can become a primary applicant in visa 887


Yes. You may correct. Sorry for the confusion. Kindly refer below info from web

Requirements

You might be able to get this visa if you:

are in Australia
hold a
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
Skilled Independent Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 495)
Skilled Designated Area Sponsored (Provisional) visa (subclass 496)
Skilled Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 475 or 487)
or
Bridging visa A or Bridging visa B after applying for a subclass 495, 487 or 489 visa
have lived in a specified regional area of Australia​ for at least two years
have worked full time in a specified regional area for at least one year
meet health and character requirements.


----------



## Roshant (May 10, 2015)

funny_moon said:


> I've searched some topics relating this in the forum because I'm applying visa 489 too.
> As I know, dependant in visa 489 can become a primary applicant in visa 887


yes the original page does not suggest secondary applicant cannot be the primary in 887


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

Roshant said:


> Hello
> 
> I am currently in 489 family Sponsored as dependent. My wife was the primary applicant for 489.
> But now i am the one who do the job which has 35 hours per week in designated area. and we both live in designated area.
> ...


They don't care who the main applicant is, they only care if you hold subclass 489 or not. That's it.


----------



## saajidh (Feb 26, 2013)

G'Day,

I hold 489 SC Family sponsored Visa and I'm the Primary applicant. and my spouse accompanying me as the secondary applicant...

Now we are planning to apply for 887 SC visa... Questions are...
1 As I'm the primary applicant have some issues in prove the full time hours working for one year. Because I do a part time job and causal Job. So some weeks I don't get enough hours to meet 36 hours/week condition. BUT the secondary applicant meets the relevant requirement for more than 16 Months. Can any one tell with this, do we eligible to apply for 887.

2 And living in Designated Area... for nearly for 2 years... for the first few months I lived with my relatives house. to prove that I only have the Bank statements. Do you think that would be enough to claim those months for living the designated area...

3 For any reason do we need to submit any health insurance details during our stay...???


----------



## sohailmomin1978 (Feb 18, 2015)

it58_shailesh said:


> Can you or anyone please let me know the documents requried for prove work and residential ?
> 
> Is below documents are enough to submitt work and residential requirement ?
> 1. Payslips, Work reference letter, Contract offer letter.
> ...


Hi
I am also sponsor by eligible relative Do I need to prove work experience in designated area or regional area


----------



## acechopra (Jul 13, 2013)

*887 subclass visa application help*

Hi,

Needed help from you all. If some one can share their knowledge as in how to apply visa 887(family sponsored) I will be applying in September this year, questions that I have are

1) As we need to provide address proofs for for living in designated areas. For that I have mobile bills and bank statements, Car insurace policy letter also my pay slips have address details on it so would that be sufficient proof. I don't have any utility bills under my name as I am living with family. Is there any other proof that I can use?

2) for this visa application we need to show that we have worked for one year. I can show my payslips for that period. Is there any other document that we need to submit. Do we have to provide any letter from the employer if yes, Is there any particular content that should be written in that? I was wondering if there is any template for that.

3) do we need to give reference letter from employer, document stating job responsibilities and contract letter etc.

And please tell if any other document needed as well.

Thanks,
Ace


----------



## Librarian (Sep 2, 2013)

acechopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Needed help from you all. If some one can share their knowledge as in how to apply visa 887(family sponsored) I will be applying in September this year, questions that I have are
> 
> ...


hi,

have a look all your answers is here
Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887) document checklist

cheers


----------



## itman1981 (Dec 14, 2015)

*887 visa help*

Hi
I got 489 visa. did first arrival for 15 day in australia and return to my country. Now I am going to australia again after 1 year and 9months after I got the visa 489.

It means I have 2 years and 3 months left. In order to get 887 visa I need to apply after 2 years so when I apply I have only 3 months left.

currently, 887 visa timing 6 months so will I get bridging visa and If yes for how long.

Because only three month left.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Your bridging visa would last until the decision was made on your 887 application.


----------



## Happy Ade (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi Mates,
New to the forum.
Have few doubts as I seek to apply for 887 this month. Please guide upon the following:

1. Spouse of the primary applicant had submitted English studies proof during 475 visa instead of IELTS score, but now the same spouse is primary applicant for 887 visa, does he/she need to appear for IELTS or any other English test before applying for 887? Also, what additional documents he/she needs to submit at the time of applying 887 which he/she didn’t submit during 475? Also, do the applicants need to submit form-80 / medical certificates / police clearance / marriage certificate or any other forms submitted during 475?

2. Primary applicant, before 475, had deposited $2500 to do English course at TAFE SA but has not still done that course. Will this effect 887 visa grant in any ways assuming that primary applicant has become secondary at 887 visa stage?

3.Are all payslips need to be attached to prove one year employment or certificate from employer/PayG certificate is sufficient for the same?

4. Family lived for 2 months in shared accommodation when they landed in Australia, but they don’t have any rent deed/utility bills for the same, what should be done to prove residence during that period?

5. How much time it normally takes for Visa officer to process 887 visa? Also, if the family wants to visit their home country after applying, are they allowed to do the same and how will this effect the application process?

Looking forward to your opinions.

Warm Regards


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm the main applicant and am in the process of applying for my Visa 887 (from Visa 489). My understanding to go about doing it is as follows and I have a few questions:

1. Rental documents showing 2 years proof of residency status. Anything else?

2. Payslips showing 1 year proof of work experience. Anything else?

3. Medical certificate (when they ask me to)

4. Police clearance from all the countries I've stayed in (when they ask me to)

5. My IELTS which I had applied while getting my Visa 489 is expired. Should I reapply?

6. What documents should I provide for my wife? My understanding is a medical certificate, Police clearance and marriage certificate. Should I ask her to do the IELTS as well or is there a simpler option available? Is there any other document which is needed?

7. How much is the government charging for main applicant and the dependent these days?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hawkbase (Jun 15, 2017)

Valentine14 said:


> My IELTS which I had applied while getting my Visa 489 is expired. Should I reapply?
> 
> Should I ask her to do the IELTS as well or is there a simpler option available?


IELTS score is valid for 2 years. If she willing to work there, then it's better to write IELTS.


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

No ielts required for 887 visa subclass either for main and secondary applicant. Just 2years stay and one year full time work is enough


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm currently holding 489 provisional visa and to apply for visa 887 I should stay for a regional area (in my case state of victoria) for 2 years and work for at least 1 year full time. I migrated to Australia on November 2015 & stayed at my cousin's place until mid-January 2016. I'm completing 2 years stay at Victoria November 2017 & already have 1 plus years full-time employment.

Since I rented a house on Jan 2016 I only have billing proof from Jan 2017 & completing 2 years on Jan 2018. So, what do you guys think, should I wait until Jan 2018 to apply for visa 887 or is it safe to apply on Nov 2017.

Appreciate your opinion on this.

Cheers....


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

jpadda001 said:


> No ielts required for 887 visa subclass either for main and secondary applicant. Just 2years stay and one year full time work is enough


Hi Mate,

Are you sure partner or any other dependents over 18 years do not require do IELTS for 887? 

Thanks


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Are you sure partner or any other dependents over 18 years do not require do IELTS for 887?
> 
> Thanks


Because based on eligibility criteria for family members, all should have functional level English


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm currently holding 489 provisional visa and to apply for visa 887 I should stay for a regional area (in my case state of victoria) for 2 years and work for at least 1 year full time. I migrated to Australia on November 2015 & stayed at my cousin's place until mid-January 2016. I'm completing 2 years stay at Victoria November 2017 & already have 1 plus years full-time employment.
> 
> ...


You can also provide any electricity,telephone,gas bills etc. to prove your stay at that state.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

karanbansal91 said:


> You can also provide any electricity,telephone,gas bills etc. to prove your stay at that state.


Hi Mate,

Thanks for your opinion. But my concern is I don't have any utility bills under my name from Nov 2015 to Jan 2016 because I stayed in my cousins home. The only thing I have is bank account opening letter which stated my cousins home address. Will that be enough to prove I stayed in Melbourne during that period?

Also, will there be any issue if I apply on Nov 2017 & CO rejected my stay period during Nov 2015 to Jan 2016?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Dnt u have mobile phn contract on ur name?? Bank account opening letter is not sufficient 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

karanbansal91 said:


> Dnt u have mobile phn contract on ur name?? Bank account opening letter is not sufficient
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I'm afraid no. Seems like I have to wait until Jan 2018


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

slvicky said:


> I'm afraid no. Seems like I have to wait until Jan 2018


Get consultation from agent 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

karanbansal91 said:


> Get consultation from agent
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes. I thought of so. Seems like it is the best option. Thanks for you comment


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm currently holding 489 provisional visa and to apply for visa 887 I should stay for a regional area (in my case state of victoria) for 2 years and work for at least 1 year full time. I migrated to Australia on November 2015 & stayed at my cousin's place until mid-January 2016. I'm completing 2 years stay at Victoria November 2017 & already have 1 plus years full-time employment.
> 
> ...


Hi Mates,

I'm replying to my post just to keep you informed regarding the query I had in case one of you also come across such a scenario. I check with one of the agents and he told me that I can submit my PR application once I completed 2 years in November 2017. I just have to submit a letter from my cousin stating that I lived in his house from November 2015 to January 2016 along with other documents.

So, now waiting for November to come 

Cheers


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

jpadda001 said:


> No ielts required for 887 visa subclass either for main and secondary applicant. Just 2years stay and one year full time work is enough


Hi Mate,

You are correct. We have to provide IELTS if there is a dependent who turn 18 after receiving skilled visa (489). This is a huge relife


----------



## GJAustralia (Jun 30, 2015)

slvicky said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Thanks for your opinion. But my concern is I don't have any utility bills under my name from Nov 2015 to Jan 2016 because I stayed in my cousins home. The only thing I have is bank account opening letter which stated my cousins home address. Will that be enough to prove I stayed in Melbourne during that period?
> 
> Also, will there be any issue if I apply on Nov 2017 & CO rejected my stay period during Nov 2015 to Jan 2016?


Hi,
Me too completing 2 yrs in October then 887.
In your case as long as you have something to show them as address proof it shouldn't be a problem at all.
It's ok to live with cousin. Ask your sponsership office to provide you a format for stating all this. My sponsership officer gave me one. So yours should give you 1 too.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

GJAustralia said:


> Hi,
> Me too completing 2 yrs in October then 887.
> In your case as long as you have something to show them as address proof it shouldn't be a problem at all.
> It's ok to live with cousin. Ask your sponsership office to provide you a format for stating all this. My sponsership officer gave me one. So yours should give you 1 too.
> ...


Yes. I checked with one of the consultants & he told me to get a letter from my cousin stating that I have lived in his home during that time & CO will accept it


----------



## Jassi1724 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi.., 
I'm also going to apply 887 in Nov. I have the same synareo. When I moved to NSW on 30th oct 2015, I lived in a house share for one and a half months and took the rent receipts from the land lord. Then bought a property on rent on 9th Dec 2015 and signed the lease on the same day.

I'm also worried that am I eligible to apply 887 in November or I have to wait another one and a half month.


----------



## josh_joshi2002 (Aug 14, 2017)

*For 887*

Hello, 
I am Ankit joshi I have just 2 month before migrated here in Australia with 489 visa.
I have checked all requirement for 887 visa. It must live in regional area for 2 years and work in same area for 1 year. 
Actually my wife is a main applicant foe 489.
I have some questions:
1.Is it compulsory to show work experience for her?
2.Can we plan our holidays for India just after 2 year or not? and can we plan for 887 after returning from India after two year or before we will go we have to apply for 887.
3.is The internet bill will enough for showing residential proof?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Jassi1724 said:


> Hi..,
> I'm also going to apply 887 in Nov. I have the same synareo. When I moved to NSW on 30th oct 2015, I lived in a house share for one and a half months and took the rent receipts from the land lord. Then bought a property on rent on 9th Dec 2015 and signed the lease on the same day.
> 
> I'm also worried that am I eligible to apply 887 in November or I have to wait another one and a half month.


If you can get a letter from the house owner that you lived there for 1.5 months, I think that would be fine. Since this is a common case for new migrants CO will accept such a letter


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

josh_joshi2002 said:


> Hello,
> I am Ankit joshi I have just 2 month before migrated here in Australia with 489 visa.
> I have checked all requirement for 887 visa. It must live in regional area for 2 years and work in same area for 1 year.
> Actually my wife is a main applicant foe 489.
> ...


1. No. Either main applicant of visa 489 or a dependent can be the main applicant of 887 visa application as far as that person meets the live & work requirement.

2. You can go out of the country up to 4 weeks per year. So, that will not be deducted from your living period in Australia

3. That ask for billing proof/deeds/rental agreements as a living proof. So, I think that would be fine

Hope this will help


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Just a small query. Is it possible to start 887 application filling in immi account and save intermediate steps without submitting the application? I thought of star filling the application beforehand & save it until I complete 2 years which is Nov 2017 and submit application right after


----------



## GJAustralia (Jun 30, 2015)

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a small query. Is it possible to start 887 application filling in immi account and save intermediate steps without submitting the application? I thought of star filling the application beforehand & save it until I complete 2 years which is Nov 2017 and submit application right after


Yeah maybe
It's not a big deal.
Anyway you should send your application once you are ready with all documentation including medical and PCC.
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

GJAustralia said:


> Yeah maybe
> It's not a big deal.
> Anyway you should send your application once you are ready with all documentation including medical and PCC.
> Thanks
> ...


Hi GJAustralia,

Are you sure that Medical and PCC should be ready at the time of submitting the application? Because, as per Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection Medical and PCC should provide when CO request them.

"You might need to have health checks. We will let you know if you need them."

"You might also need to provide police certificates from countries you have lived in and other documents. Do not provide these documents unless we ask you to."

These are the exact statement under visa 887 on border.gov.au

Visa 887


----------



## GJAustralia (Jun 30, 2015)

slvicky said:


> Hi GJAustralia,
> 
> Are you sure that Medical and PCC should be ready at the time of submitting the application? Because, as per Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection Medical and PCC should provide when CO request them.
> 
> ...


Yeah
They always say that but I'm just trying be done and front load everything. So no need to bother you. Straight decesion.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

GJAustralia said:


> Yeah
> They always say that but I'm just trying be done and front load everything. So no need to bother you. Straight decesion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


May be we already provided PCC on our 489 application and in some cases it will be enough to clear for 887 as well(Since we left our country). May be 

But better we ready PCC applications as well in case they wanted it


----------



## GJAustralia (Jun 30, 2015)

slvicky said:


> May be we already provided PCC on our 489 application and in some cases it will be enough to clear for 887 as well(Since we left our country). May be
> 
> But better we ready PCC applications as well in case they wanted it


This time Australia will be including for your PCC. So you might have to get Australian PCC as well. Including all those you gave when applying for 489.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

GJAustralia said:


> This time Australia will be including for your PCC. So you might have to get Australian PCC as well. Including all those you gave when applying for 489.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah. Getting Aus PCC is easy compared to getting PCC from my country


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Medical is not required for the 887. They are required ONLY for kids that are born in Australia within the two year period. They never asked for my medical. They did ask for the Australian Federal Police clearance for me and my wife both - though I was the main applicant


----------



## GJAustralia (Jun 30, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> Medical is not required for the 887. They are required ONLY for kids that are born in Australia within the two year period. They never asked for my medical. They did ask for the Australian Federal Police clearance for me and my wife both - though I was the main applicant


But they mentioned in 887 document checklist .
Google it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Medical is not required for the 887. They are required ONLY for kids that are born in Australia within the two year period. They never asked for my medical. They did ask for the Australian Federal Police clearance for me and my wife both - though I was the main applicant


Ah ha.. Seems like they asking for medical for a new born child or there is any special case. That's why there mentioned that do not submit until they ask for. Asking Australia PCC is understandable since we lived here for 2 years.

According to your timeline, it took exactly 8 months to grant visa 887. Did you upload all documents up front or did they ask any additional document after visa application submission?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

They will ask for the medical if it is required. But it seems that they accept the one that was done at the time of 489 submission.

No I did not get a direct grant. They asked me additional evidence to prove my stay (I gave them utility bills, lease agreements etc), medical for my son who was born here and PCC for my wife which I assumed would not be required. Once I submitted all of it, I got the grant in 2-3 months time. 

The usual waiting period when I applied was 6 months which went up to 8-9 months. I don't know what is the current timeline now


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

GJAustralia said:


> But they mentioned in 887 document checklist .
> Google it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So what medical would you upload without the CO asking anything? Who would do your medicals without a CO request or a HAP id?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> So what medical would you upload without the CO asking anything? Who would do your medicals without a CO request or a HAP id?


Yes, they specifical mentioned, "do not submit medical or PCC until they ask for". That maybe due to visa already submitted PCC and medical in our 489 visa and if they are satisfied with them, they may not ask it again (except the Australia PCC)

These are the statement under visa 887 on border.gov.au

"You might need to have health checks. We will let you know if you need them."

"You might also need to provide police certificates from countries you have lived in and other documents. Do not provide these documents unless we ask you to."


----------



## GJAustralia (Jun 30, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> So what medical would you upload without the CO asking anything? Who would do your medicals without a CO request or a HAP id?


Just generate by yourself one and go do it even before co get assigned . You can do even before you can apply.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

GJAustralia said:


> Just generate by yourself one and go do it even before co get assigned . You can do even before you can apply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


True that we can generate HAP ID & do it before CO ask for it. But, the requirement is not like in 489. In that visa(489), they specifically mentioned that if you are in invited pathway ready you medicals before submitting visa application otherwise your visa process will be delayed. So, I think for visa 887 we should not have to ready with medical before submitting the application.

I think we better stick to what they're mentioned under visa 887 process so that we don't over do anything which will obviously cost us more


----------



## GJAustralia (Jun 30, 2015)

slvicky said:


> True that we can generate HAP ID & do it before CO ask for it. But, the requirement is not like in 489. In that visa(489), they specifically mentioned that if you are in invited pathway ready you medicals before submitting visa application otherwise your visa process will be delayed. So, I think for visa 887 we should not have to ready with medical before submitting the application.
> 
> I think we better stick to what they're mentioned under visa 887 process so that we don't over do anything which will obviously cost us more


Yeah I agreed. 
Ok so only 1 year experience and 2 year stay evidence documents nothing else . Right ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

GJAustralia said:


> Yeah I agreed.
> Ok so only 1 year experience and 2 year stay evidence documents nothing else . Right ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That plus,


Identity documents for each applicant
For partner, evidence to prove the relationship(marriage certificate)
For dependent child, birth certificates


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Once you log in to Immiaccount and start the visa application, it will give you a list of documents that are mandatory and the ones that are recommended. The more evidence you can give, the better it is. Payslips, bank statements, Tax summaries, Group certificates, lease agreements, utility bills, inspection notices, passport copy showing page of entry stamp, TFN numbers, driving licence etc etc. Also get the PCC done after 3-4 months of your application and upload that as well. And most importantly, they asked me to fill Form 80 and Form 1022 - they are those irritating forms which asks you for all the historical information!!!


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Once you log in to Immiaccount and start the visa application, it will give you a list of documents that are mandatory and the ones that are recommended. The more evidence you can give, the better it is. Payslips, bank statements, Tax summaries, Group certificates, lease agreements, utility bills, inspection notices, passport copy showing page of entry stamp, TFN numbers, driving licence etc etc. Also get the PCC done after 3-4 months of your application and upload that as well. And most importantly, they asked me to fill Form 80 and Form 1022 - they are those irritating forms which asks you for all the historical information!!!


I have already filled form 80 (which is a headache actually ). PCC means Australia PCC yeah?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

slvicky said:


> I have already filled form 80 (which is a headache actually ). PCC means Australia PCC yeah?


Yes Australia National Police clearance certificate which is an online process and takes not more than 3 days to be received in post


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Yes Australia National Police clearance certificate which is an online process and takes not more than 3 days to be received in post


Hi Mates,

Just to keep you guys posted. I found one person(not in this form) who applied 887 on 12th May 2017 got his grant on on 16th Aug 2017 which is only 3 months.

Said that he submitted all required document including PCC with the application submission. But he didn't do the medicals.

So, I think better we apply the Aus PCC just before submitting the application will help to get the grant fairly quickly


----------



## GJAustralia (Jun 30, 2015)

slvicky said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Just to keep you guys posted. I found one person(not in this form) who applied 887 on 12th May 2017 got his grant on on 16th Aug 2017 which is only 3 months.
> 
> ...


Told you so. Front loading is always helpful.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia (Jun 30, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> Yes Australia National Police clearance certificate which is an online process and takes not more than 3 days to be received in post


3 days really
That's an awesome. 
I'll be prepared 1 week before.
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

GJAustralia said:


> Told you so. Front loading is always helpful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


YES. But he only uploaded Aus PCC(which can get fairly easy). not his local. plus he didn't need medical check-ups.

Anyway, now we know what we have to do for making a quick grant


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Does anyone know, is there any specific format for providing residency proof, where someone stayed at a relative's place?

If so, can anyone share the format, please?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers..


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know, is there any specific format for providing residency proof, where someone stayed at a relative's place?
> 
> ...


There is no specific format or declaration. U can use ur telephone/mobile bill or any other utility bill to prove ur stay at state. Moreover, vehicle registration payment receipts are also accepted. Try to find anything specific on ur name.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

karanbansal91 said:


> There is no specific format or declaration. U can use ur telephone/mobile bill or any other utility bill to prove ur stay at state. Moreover, vehicle registration payment receipts are also accepted. Try to find anything specific on ur name.


Hi Mate,

No, I want to get a letter from my relative for staying in his home for 3 months. In that period I don't have any utility bills etc. I just have to get a letter from him stating that I lived at his place during that period


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

*887 visa work requirement*

Hi guys ,

I am holding a 489 state sponsored visa and i arrived in the state that sponsored me 2 weeks ago. 

I have just received an offer from an employer for a full time 4 year automotive apprenticeship position , the job pays above award rates and offers 40 hours per week.

Does anyone know if full time apprenticeship/training jobs can also fulfill this 1 year full time employment requirement for 887 visa.

cheers


----------



## sunnyabat (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Guys
Just got 1 quick question
I am in the middle of applying my 887 Visa application
I just need to confirm what i need to put in the section where they ask about the information related to your ALL family members.
when i applied 489 i got a family sponsorship at that time my brother holds an Indian passport but now he is citizen and has got his Australian Passport.
Do i need to put his Australian passport details or do i need to fill his Old Indian passport records. ?

Thanks in advance.

Sunny


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

You will have to put all his CURRENT details



sunnyabat said:


> Hi Guys
> Just got 1 quick question
> I am in the middle of applying my 887 Visa application
> I just need to confirm what i need to put in the section where they ask about the information related to your ALL family members.
> ...


----------



## sunnyabat (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Guys

I have applied my 887 Visa yesterday on 09 October 2017. I just got few questions any help would be much appreciated.

1) Do i need to do Australian Police check only or do i need to do Indian police check as well?
2) I have been given a bridging visa can i apply for medicare card with that bridging visa and cancel my private health insurance?
3) I have my payslips from the employer for more than 52 weeks but only thing is that payslip has my wrong address on them ( but it is still in melbourne only as my designated area is melbourne)
Shall i upload this payslips or shall I write some letter regarding that as our payroll office has never updated my address on their records.


Thanks in advance
waiting for your replies...


----------



## sunnyabat (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Guys

I have applied my 887 Visa yesterday on 09 October 2017. I just got few questions any help would be much appreciated.

1) Do i need to do Australian Police check only or do i need to do Indian police check as well?

2) I have been given a bridging visa can i apply for medicare card with that bridging visa and cancel my private health insurance?

3) I have my payslips from the employer for more than 52 weeks but only thing is that payslip has my wrong address on them ( but it is still in melbourne only as my designated area is melbourne)
Shall i upload this payslips or shall I write some letter regarding that as our payroll office has never updated my address on their records.

4) My passport is expiring on 28052018 do you think it could be a problem as it states we strongle recommend passports to have validity for more than 6 months ( mine is just 7 months)

Thanks in advance
waiting for your replies...


----------



## Jassi1724 (Jul 26, 2017)

Dear friends.., 
PLEASE GUIDE ME.. 

I?m on visa 489 and I?m almost finishing its conditions on 30th of October 2017.
I was going to apply my permanent residency visa 887 on the first week of November. 

But on 7th oct, I got caught with drink driving. I?m still waiting to receive the charges. 

I?m really stress and worried?? don?t know what to do at this stage. Should I apply my visa 887 or its better to wait and see the magistrate and plead guilty till everything is settle down. 
PLEASE GUIDE ME..
IM REALLY WORRIED..?


----------



## alexoir (May 6, 2015)

Jassi1724 said:


> Dear friends..,
> PLEASE GUIDE ME..
> 
> I?m on visa 489 and I?m almost finishing its conditions on 30th of October 2017.
> ...


Apply for a police record check for immigration purposes immediately (this costs about $44). Hopefully, the result will return clean before you are charged. You can then use it to apply for your visa after 30 October with no hussle


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi guys , I have a question if I move from my regional area to some other regional area while I am on my 489 visa without release letter from state , will it be create any problem when I apply for 887?


----------



## pinkinoko (Jan 20, 2015)

Jassi1724 said:


> Dear friends..,
> PLEASE GUIDE ME..
> 
> I?m on visa 489 and I?m almost finishing its conditions on 30th of October 2017.
> ...


I think you still could go ahead with the applications but you need to declare that you get caught with drink and driving and just awaiting charges.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi there,
getting back after long time... i lodged my 887 visa on 25 september and uploaded all the documents but today i got email from case officer and he asked AFP ( mine and my wife) , payslips from my first job.
any guidance about that


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> hi there,
> getting back after long time... i lodged my 887 visa on 25 september and uploaded all the documents but today i got email from case officer and he asked AFP ( mine and my wife) , payslips from my first job.
> any guidance about that


it seems to be a normal request it seems.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> it seems to be a normal request it seems.




thanx mate.. i will upload all the documents again... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> thanx mate.. i will upload all the documents again...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


all the best!


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> hi there,
> getting back after long time... i lodged my 887 visa on 25 september and uploaded all the documents but today i got email from case officer and he asked AFP ( mine and my wife) , payslips from my first job.
> any guidance about that


Good to hear that. Seems like application processing moving. Good luck with your application


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Good to hear that. Seems like application processing moving. Good luck with your application




thanx mate... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rn_zala (Dec 20, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> hi there,
> getting back after long time... i lodged my 887 visa on 25 september and uploaded all the documents but today i got email from case officer and he asked AFP ( mine and my wife) , payslips from my first job.
> any guidance about that


Hi, If there is anything like the processing time for 887 varies state-wise. I applied in last week of October 2017, and still no movement. And on this 16th Feb, deptt revised processing time from *7 to 8 months* to *8 to 10 months*.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

rn_zala said:


> Hi, If there is anything like the processing time for 887 varies state-wise. I applied in last week of October 2017, and still no movement. And on this 16th Feb, deptt revised processing time from *7 to 8 months* to *8 to 10 months*.




date got revised in my case also but i got co assigned on 5 feb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rn_zala (Dec 20, 2015)

---


----------



## rn_zala (Dec 20, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> date got revised in my case also but i got co assigned on 5 feb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does processing time differ state-wise as the base visa is 489(State Sponsored)?

Also want to know whether there is cap on migration quota for 887, and if the quota gets exhausted, do Deptt. wait for new quota or cap revision?


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

rn_zala said:


> Does processing time differ state-wise as the base visa is 489(State Sponsored)?
> 
> 
> 
> Also want to know whether there is cap on migration quota for 887, and if the quota gets exhausted, do Deptt. wait for new quota or cap revision?




there is no cap for this visa and have nothing to do with state.. mine is family sponser.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

rn_zala said:


> Hi, If there is anything like the processing time for 887 varies state-wise. I applied in last week of October 2017, and still no movement. And on this 16th Feb, deptt revised processing time from *7 to 8 months* to *8 to 10 months*.


Seems like last Christmas and new year holiday season created a huge backlog of application. That's why I think processing time revised.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

*GSM Allocation Date*

Hi All,

Does anyone here contacted by CO recently? If so, please share your timeline to get an idea how quickly they are processing applications.

They still haven't updated the GSM allocation dates on official website which is supposed to update on early this month


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




applied 887 on 26 september 2017 
co asked for some documents on 5 feb 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> applied 887 on 26 september 2017
> co asked for some documents on 5 feb 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update raman15091987. Seems like still they are processing application submitted in October last year.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Thanks for the update raman15091987. Seems like still they are processing application submitted in October last year.




one of my friend applied in 8 oct and he havnt received any thing yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Thanks for the update raman15091987. Seems like still they are processing application submitted in October last year.




one of my friend applied in 8 oct and he havnt received any thing yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Thanks for the update raman15091987. Seems like still they are processing application submitted in October last year.




one of my friend applied on 8 oct and did not recieved any thing yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> one of my friend applied in 8 oct and he havnt received any thing yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh. That's not a good sign. Seems like backlog is bigger than I expected


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

slvicky said:


> oh. That's not a good sign. Seems like backlog is bigger than I expected




how much you were expecting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> how much you were expecting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to official website on 8th Jan 2018 GSM allocation date is 1st of September. You were contacted on 5th of Feb & I thought ideally they should process applications applied in mid or late October by now. But seems like by your friends date of application, that's not the case


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

slvicky said:


> According to official website on 8th Jan 2018 GSM allocation date is 1st of September. You were contacted on 5th of Feb & I thought ideally they should process applications applied in mid or late October by now. But seems like by your friends date of application, that's not the case




i suggest to front load all documents.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> i suggest to front load all documents..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I already did


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Yes. I already did




they asked me payslips again and afp again.. i had already uploaded ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> they asked me payslips again and afp again.. i had already uploaded ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you tell that you already uploaded those? If so, what was their response?


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Did you tell that you already uploaded those? If so, what was their response?




they didnt responded. its been already couple of weeks so i will upload same documents again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> they didnt responded. its been already couple of weeks so i will upload same documents again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really strange. System notifying do not upload the same document twice even if that document is related to more than one document category.

Did you upload coloured scan copy of the original document?


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

slvicky said:


> That's really strange. System notifying do not upload the same document twice even if that document is related to more than one document category.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you upload coloured scan copy of the original document?




ofcourse mate .. payslips that we use to receive from employer and bank statements


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> ofcourse mate .. payslips that we use to receive from employer and bank statements
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only god knows what they are doing


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Only god knows what they are doing




i had word with some other members also. immigration asked same documents again from them also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rn_zala (Dec 20, 2015)

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone here contacted by CO recently? If so, please share your timeline to get an idea how quickly they are processing applications.
> 
> They still haven't updated the GSM allocation dates on official website which is supposed to update on early this month


Applied on 30th Oct '17, Waiting for CO allocation .............................


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

rn_zala said:


> Applied on 30th Oct '17, Waiting for CO allocation .............................


Seems like still, they are processing late September or early October applications. 

Also they are not updating GSM allocation dates webpage


----------



## mel91 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey guys !!

I have recently lodged my 489 visa. As far as I know, 489 visa has only one condition which is must stay in the regional area. Now my question is should I stay few months in my nominated regional area then move later or after getting my visa I can move any regional area? If I move straightway to another regional area instead of my nominated area would it be a problem to get the 887 visa? Guys, please help me out. Thanks a lot in advance. Regards


----------



## Jassi1724 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey peeps.., do you guys know anyone who got their 887 or any permanent visa with drink driving conviction..
I logged my 887 on 22 Feb and mentioned about my conviction in the application and Form 80. Also attached the AFP check. 
Will this make any dramas in the application...?


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

i stayed in NZ from 2008 to 2010 where i failed to pay few credit card bills
will that be problem when i apply for 887
converting from 489 visa


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

2 conditons for 887 are
1yr full time work and 2 year stay
what if i does a part time job for 2 years
is that accepted?


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

varun118 said:


> 2 conditons for 887 are
> 1yr full time work and 2 year stay
> what if i does a part time job for 2 years
> is that accepted?




it should be 35 hours per week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

mel91 said:


> Hey guys !!
> 
> I have recently lodged my 489 visa. As far as I know, 489 visa has only one condition which is must stay in the regional area. Now my question is should I stay few months in my nominated regional area then move later or after getting my visa I can move any regional area? If I move straightway to another regional area instead of my nominated area would it be a problem to get the 887 visa? Guys, please help me out. Thanks a lot in advance. Regards




there are 2 conditions. one is 1year full tim work and other is to stay in designated area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

any thing new regarding 886


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

raman15091987 said:


> it should be 35 hours per week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what if i dont get a job which gives me 35 hrs per week
and if i does 20 hrs for 2 yrs can i still apply?


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

varun118 said:


> what if i dont get a job which gives me 35 hrs per week
> 
> and if i does 20 hrs for 2 yrs can i still apply?




for australia full time means 35 hors per week.you need to fullfill condition in order to apply for 887. in my case asked me to provide a evidence that i was working 35 hours per week which should be written letter from employer( apart from my payslips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tootfruit (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Need help,

Im here in VIC-AUS on 489 (Family Sponsored) visa. Completed my 2 years with 1 year Experience (Wife on partner Visa). 

Im planning to apply for 887 now. 

1. Do me and my wife has to do IELTS?

2. IF we both apply for separate 887: Can we omit the whole IELTS part?

3. When they say the "primary applicat" doesnt need IELTS. are they reffering to primary applicant when we applyied for 489 OR primary applicat for 887?

Any help is appreciated.

Regards,

t


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for 489 visa through family nominated. But my job is not in demand list in the state where my sponsor lives. Please someone clarify my chances of getting 489 visa.


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

I have family sponsor in Victoria. But my job is not in demand list in Victoria. Will I pass through 489 visa.


----------



## senps (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a question regarding 887 PR Visa through 489 SA process. My wife is the main applicant of our process. Is it possible to apply the 887 Visa (PR) by proving I am work for one year and 2 year stay at SA by being the dependent. Only the main applicant should meet the requirement in order to apply the 887 visa?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

senps said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding 887 PR Visa through 489 SA process. My wife is the main applicant of our process. Is it possible to apply the 887 Visa (PR) by proving I am work for one year and 2 year stay at SA by being the dependent. Only the main applicant should meet the requirement in order to apply the 887 visa?


Either the primary or secondary 489 visa holders can be the primary applicant on the 887 application, as long as you meet the work/residence requirements.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello experts,
I have few questions regarding hours....
I am on 489 State Sponsorship visa. I have casual job and i recieve my fortnightly payslips where these show my total fortnightly hours not weekly, So,how I will count and show my 35 hours of first week or second week where i have 35 hours( as first week i get less than 35 hours and second week more than 35 hours).


----------



## sudeshRego (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I am a 489 FS.

I am paying rent to another guy who took the house on lease. I dont have any bills nor rent reciepts with me.

I am a SIM on my name, and the bill is generated every month along with the address ?
Is this fine or do I need to get a contract phone for 2 yrs to prove it ?
I hope SIM only should be fine as it has the address.

Thanks,
666


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

*887 visa application 2018*

hi

When i tried to apply 887 visa, i got a error message saying i dont hold a valid pre requisite visa to apply 887. Anyone else got the same error? can someone help me in this please?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

BARDIYA said:


> hi
> 
> When i tried to apply 887 visa, i got a error message saying i dont hold a valid pre requisite visa to apply 887. Anyone else got the same error? can someone help me in this please?


You need to hold a subclass 489, 495, 496, 475 or 487, or a Bridging visa A or B after applying for a subclass 489, 495 or 487 visa - to apply for a 887 visa.

What visa are you currently on?


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You need to hold a subclass 489, 495, 496, 475 or 487, or a Bridging visa A or B after applying for a subclass 489, 495 or 487 visa - to apply for a 887 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> What visa are you currently on?




I’m on 489 visa and it’s been 2 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

BARDIYA said:


> I’m on 489 visa and it’s been 2 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, just thinking aloud now: 

Have you met the prerequisites on your 489 to apply for 887?

Have you correctly entered your details in your immiaccount?

Are you onshore?

If it's still unclear what's up perhaps try calling DHA:

Clients calling from overseas
The new Global Service Centre is available to answer queries Monday to Friday, 9 am to 5 pm (local client time) by calling Australia on +61 2 6196 0196 (international rates apply).


----------



## Atiqul (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello, I am in sub class 489 visa now. Working casual position in cruise boat in South Australia. My jod pattern is one week on and one week off. That means I have work in one week and another week I do not have work. But in one week I stay at boat and work more than 70 hours. Will my work comply with 35 hours work requirements ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Atiqul said:


> Hello, I am in sub class 489 visa now. Working casual position in cruise boat in South Australia. My jod pattern is one week on and one week off. That means I have work in one week and another week I do not have work. But in one week I stay at boat and work more than 70 hours. Will my work comply with 35 hours work requirements ?


I would call DHA to check


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

BARDIYA said:


> I’m on 489 visa and it’s been 2 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you onshore or offshore? That could be a reason of getting the error message. When I tried to apply for myself, my wife was offshore and I had to wait for her to come back to Australia before being able to go ahead with the PR application.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x (Jun 28, 2016)

I have my uncle, my mom's younger brother, who is an Australian citizen and has been residing in melbourne for the last 18 years. With that, I believe I am eligible for the visa 489 Invite Pathways as Victoria is in the Designated Area (I meet all other requirements of 489 and so is my uncle)

From my research, I need to live in Victoria (anywhere in Victoria) for at least 2 years and work for at least 1 year before applying for 887. 

My question is that, because 489 visa would be valid for 4 years, is it possible if I use the first 2 years of 489 to keep staying in Sydney, then last 2 years move to Melbourne. With that, will I still meet the requirements to apply for 887 after 2 years? 

Many thanks. 


Also, my 485 expires 15 september 2019, when should I start applying for this. 

From what Iam reading, the process takes up to 10-15 months so I guess I better apply now? Or do we get bridging visa once u submit the application?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey Peeps - need help with the appended questions for 887 application:

1. Do the Indian Birth certificate need to be attested again or the one one attested in India would do?
2. Does the dependant applicant need to provided English Functional certificate?

TIA


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Peeps - need help with the appended questions for 887 application:
> 
> 1. Do the Indian Birth certificate need to be attested again or the one one attested in India would do?
> 2. Does the dependant applicant need to provided English Functional certificate?
> ...


1. If you have the original certificate with you, it is better to get it certified by a Justice of Peace. It's free and hardly takes a minute

2. Not required.


----------



## Raml123 (Dec 8, 2016)

hi! did you get any reply? as i have the same problem in one week i work for less than 35 hours and the next week i work for more than 35 hours? 

Thanks,
RAML123


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Hi,

I've applied for 887 on 6 August and it's been well over 2 months since my application is in the Received status. Yesterday the estimated processing time on my immi account has been jumped to 12 - 15 months from 9-10 months. 

When I came to Australia the processing time was around 2 - 3 months and recently a friend got the same 887 in around four months time but some people in this forum are waiting for more than an year which makes me wonder about how long its gonna take for me to get it. 

My life is pretty much in middle of the ocean the moment, I couldn't apply for home financing because I'm not yet a permanent resident and banks can only lend me loan until the expiry of my 489 visa. My family has out grown my current vehicle and my parents wants to visit us but I'm delaying cause I don't have a vehicle that could fit us all but I couldn't even apply for auto financing because of the same reason. 

During the last two years I left South Australia just once to see my parents back home. I'm pretty much on job since the second month of my arrival here and paying all the taxes, renting property, driving vehicle, sending kids to private schools pretty much pumping heaps of money to SA economy and no intentions to leave SA and I reckon govt knows about it but just wondering could anything be done to speed up the process.


----------



## arungh (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I am in a bit of dilemma..I have 489 visa and about to apply 887 as I have lived in here for 2 year and worked 1 year full time....my wife came here only 6 months ago on a 489 subsequent entrant ...so can i include her in my 887 visa application? I saw on immigration website that partner need to stay for 2 year to be included in 887 application? 

If not what visa she should apply? If she also need to apply 887 after 2 years of living in here...does she need to fulfill work condition ?


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello Everyone....What kind of job is counted as qualified work for 887? Can I work for an employer who is in another country and hires me their, but allowing me to work from anywhere.
Means, I stay in regional area but hired by a firm which is not in Australia plus bank account is also overseas.

Any clarity would be appreciated.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

arungh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am in a bit of dilemma..I have 489 visa and about to apply 887 as I have lived in here for 2 year and worked 1 year full time....my wife came here only 6 months ago on a 489 subsequent entrant ...so can i include her in my 887 visa application? I saw on immigration website that partner need to stay for 2 year to be included in 887 application?
> 
> If not what visa she should apply? If she also need to apply 887 after 2 years of living in here...does she need to fulfill work condition ?


Need to know the same query...


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

arungh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am in a bit of dilemma..I have 489 visa and about to apply 887 as I have lived in here for 2 year and worked 1 year full time....my wife came here only 6 months ago on a 489 subsequent entrant ...so can i include her in my 887 visa application? I saw on immigration website that partner need to stay for 2 year to be included in 887 application?
> 
> If not what visa she should apply? If she also need to apply 887 after 2 years of living in here...does she need to fulfill work condition ?


The criteria only demand the primary applicant to fulfill the criteria, to my best knowledge.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Just found from home affairs website;

Family members applying for this visa with you must meet our health and character requirements.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Nomie said:


> Just found from home affairs website;
> 
> Family members applying for this visa with you must meet our health and character requirements.


so in that case there is no requirement of staying two years in regional area.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> 1. If you have the original certificate with you, it is better to get it certified by a Justice of Peace. It's free and hardly takes a minute
> 
> 2. Not required.


2. 887 visa application: Dependent applicant 18 year or over has to pay VAC 2( $ 4890) charge if they have less than Functional English level
BUT if VAC 2 charge is already paid when applying 489 visa, then no need to pay at the time of 887....


----------



## Sunny1993 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi
I m on a 489 visa and preparing to apply for 887 visa. When doing the online application it is asking for a 11 digit visa number. I don't have a visa label on my passport, I tried entering the visa grant number but it has been not accepted by the system. It shows the error message that "the visa number format is incorrect". If i leave that field blank it is not going further and showing a message that I do not have a prerequisite visa. Has anyone experienced this or have an idea what to do?

Many thanks!


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

*887*



Sunny1993 said:


> Hi
> I m on a 489 visa and preparing to apply for 887 visa. When doing the online application it is asking for a 11 digit visa number. I don't have a visa label on my passport, I tried entering the visa grant number but it has been not accepted by the system. It shows the error message that "the visa number format is incorrect". If i leave that field blank it is not going further and showing a message that I do not have a prerequisite visa. Has anyone experienced this or have an idea what to do?
> 
> Many thanks!


In the drop down there are other options you can use. I used TRN choose some other category and you will be fine


----------



## Sunny1993 (Jan 12, 2019)

boxofchoc said:


> In the drop down there are other options you can use. I used TRN choose some other category and you will be fine



Hi, 
There are no drop down options available. It just has a question regarding the visa number and space to fill it in. I have exhausted all options and it still does not let me through


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi sunny I just went to have a look at my application. After personal details. I answered related questions concerning passport details, issue date expiry date etc.
Identify card details,.....blank
Visa label/ visa number... Blank
Have a look at the application closely.
It ask to enter the visa number only if you have a visa label. Check to see that you did not tick a box that suggests you have a visa label.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny1993 (Jan 12, 2019)

boxofchoc said:


> Hi sunny I just went to have a look at my application. After personal details. I answered related questions concerning passport details, issue date expiry date etc.
> Identify card details,.....blank
> Visa label/ visa number... Blank
> Have a look at the application closely.
> ...



Hi mate,
Yes, I have done it exactly how you have indicated. Left those field blank, however it comes with the error message "You do not hold a valid prerequisite visa to enable use of this service".


----------



## Ronny23 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi, 

While filling 887 visa is ielts/pte also required for both prime and secondary applicant respectively?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Ronny23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> While filling 887 visa is ielts/pte also required for both prime and secondary applicant respectively?


 Only Partner has to provide functional English level........


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Sunny1993 said:


> boxofchoc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi sunny I just went to have a look at my application. After personal details. I answered related questions concerning passport details, issue date expiry date etc.
> ...


 Have u solved out yr query ???


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I have my uncle, my mom's younger brother, who is an Australian citizen and has been residing in melbourne for the last 18 years. With that, I believe I am eligible for the visa 489 Invite Pathways as Victoria is in the Designated Area (I meet all other requirements of 489 and so is my uncle)
> 
> From my research, I need to live in Victoria (anywhere in Victoria) for at least 2 years and work for at least 1 year before applying for 887.
> 
> ...


 Technically, U Can't live in Sydney as 489 Family sponsor visa condition says "live in Designated area of Aus " and Sydney is not under Designated area....If u caught , u could be in trouble.....say for example If u stay in Sydney and go for Aus Driving licence , they ask for Visa u have.......


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

*Regarding Dependent Applicant's Stay Criteria*

Hi there,

Senior Members, seek your insight here... 

I shall be eligible to apply for 887 (through 489) next month. I have been living with my children in Adelaide since our arrival for almost 2 years, but my husband had to make visits back to take care of his aging, patient father. He has made almost 5-6 trips back to his home, before I lost my hospitalized father in law last year, and is here since then.

In the meantime, being Primary applicant (for both 489 as well as 887), I have stayed here continuously and have Worked for over a year. Do you reckon that we should delay our Application till my husband also completes his 2 years (which is almost 10 months away), or do we go ahead as he has all other proofs like - Lease in his name, bank account, Insurance, TFN, ABN, phone bills, IT returns, driving licence, White Card, online enrolment with UniSA etc. And he has not worked/stayed anywhere else in Australia except Adelaide.

Please share your experience or understanding of Rules.

Cheers


----------



## hans.khadka (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey Mate,

I can see u have applied for 887 visa on march 2018. its 1yrs and 2 months since u applied. i was just curious if u got ur 887 visa.
I am asking because i applied for 887 2 months before. just wanted to know how long it takes in general.
as in homeaffair site it says 15 months.


----------



## hans.khadka (Feb 20, 2015)

boxofchoc said:


> In the drop down there are other options you can use. I used TRN choose some other category and you will be fine


Hey Mate,

I can see u have applied for 887 visa on march 2018. its 1yrs and 2 months since u applied. i was just curious if u got ur 887 visa.
I am asking because i applied for 887 2 months before. just wanted to know how long it takes in general.
as in homeaffair site it says 15 months.


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

hans.khadka said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still waiting. I sent in a complaint today as 2 people who applied in April have received their grants

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

:clock:


hans.khadka said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> I can see u have applied for 887 visa on march 2018. its 1yrs and 2 months since u applied. i was just curious if u got ur 887 visa.
> I am asking because i applied for 887 2 months before. just wanted to know how long it takes in general.
> as in homeaffair site it says 15 months.


 hii, can u pl pm me the list of docs u submitted in 887 ??Thanks. ...


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

J and J said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Senior Members, seek your insight here...
> 
> ...


 only primary applicant needs to satisfy work and residence criteria....So u dnt need to wait .....u can apply 887 .....


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

laju1984 said:


> :clock: hii, can u pl pm me the list of docs u submitted in 887 ??Thanks. ...


12 months payslip, lease agreement for all the rentals. Documents to support kids like school reports , form 80 AFP and PCC.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

boxofchoc said:


> 12 months payslip, lease agreement for all the rentals. Documents to support kids like school reports , form 80 AFP and PCC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


 Thank you....


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

laju1984 said:


> Thank you....


Make sure you renew your AFP if it's 22 months since you submitted. It expires after 12 months.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

boxofchoc said:


> Make sure you renew your AFP if it's 22 months since you submitted. It expires after 12 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


12 not 22

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys how are you all. I have two questions

1. Recently I got a speeding fine ( at school zone/ not intentional). In AFP PCC does it appear? I have already paid the fine. Does it effect my 887 visa.
2. After applying 887 can I move to any state before grant.


----------



## aminm6688 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everyone 
Some question about 887:
1- I am eligible for 887 now but my wife needs two months more to meet 887 residency requirement. As main applicant, can I apply for 887 and include my wife in my application?
2- we had two months holiday overseas during past three years, does it count for residency requirement? 
3- How about English test? Do we need to take another test for 887 again?

Thank you in advance for your time and appreciate your kindly answers


----------



## salahalgadi (Apr 29, 2016)

Hii
according to my information you both can apply now as the main applicant satisfied the two year stay requirement ,for you there is no need to do ielts again but your wife will need to proof functional english either by doing ielts and get 4.5 in each module or by showing that she studied in engliah meduim college if applicable .
this is my opinion but its better also to check the seniors opinion or mara agent



aminm6688 said:


> Hello everyone
> Some question about 887:
> 1- I am eligible for 887 now but my wife needs two months more to meet 887 residency requirement. As main applicant, can I apply for 887 and include my wife in my application?
> 2- we had two months holiday overseas during past three years, does it count for residency requirement?
> ...


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi everyone,

For 887 does the 1year job requirement has to be continuous or it can be as 52 weeks in 4 years ? Cant find anything on DHA website


----------



## muneerasoomro (Apr 1, 2017)

hi

anybody can suggest me that, i am primary applicant for 887 and i lived here for 2 years, but, i went twice to back home country for 20 days and 2 and half months respectively during this 2 yeras stay.

can anyone can give me expert opinion either, that, time spent in home country is countable to my total stay of 2 years?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

muneerasoomro said:


> hi
> 
> anybody can suggest me that, i am primary applicant for 887 and i lived here for 2 years, but, i went twice to back home country for 20 days and 2 and half months respectively during this 2 yeras stay.
> 
> can anyone can give me expert opinion either, that, time spent in home country is countable to my total stay of 2 years?


 No it is not countable.....u need to show 2 year in AUS....


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For 887 does the 1year job requirement has to be continuous or it can be as 52 weeks in 4 years ? Cant find anything on DHA website


 52 weeks in 4 years


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Hello Friends
For applying 887, what documents do we require for proving our 2 years residence condition for family while you are sharing a house.

I have my name added in the lease agreement with my friend and we are paying rent in cash to property agent and getting rent receipts as well..

But all utility bills are in name of my friend..

Please advise.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

J and J said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Senior Members, seek your insight here...
> 
> ...


hiiii
did u file 887 ???

thanks


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Peeps - need help with the appended questions for 887 application:
> 
> 1. Do the Indian Birth certificate need to be attested again or the one one attested in India would do?
> 2. Does the dependant applicant need to provided English Functional certificate?
> ...


2. Yes all Dependents 18 and above need to provide functional level english....


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> 52 weeks in 4 years


Where i can find that information from ?


----------



## hans.khadka (Feb 20, 2015)

887 visa processing time getting longer and longer. Looks like i have to wait for ages to get 887 visa


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

jkfooty1 said:


> Where i can find that information from ?


Anyone ? Where i can find the information of working 52 weeks in 4 years to be eligible for 887 visa, only thing confusing me is does it has to be continuous or no


----------



## hans.khadka (Feb 20, 2015)

hans.khadka said:


> 887 visa processing time getting longer and longer. Looks like i have to wait for ages to get 887 visa


 when did u lodge ur 887 visa? I lodge in march 2019 and it looks like i have to wait till dec 2021 or may b more😥


----------



## hans.khadka (Feb 20, 2015)

jkfooty1 said:


> jkfooty1 said:
> 
> 
> > Where i can find that information from ?
> ...


 its not necessary to be continuous. If any of ur payslip has less than fulltime hours then it wont count. Payslips with fulltime hours worked only will b counted. I had same situation so i confirmed with more then 3 agents about this.


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

*How to prove to the CO that I was living in a shared accommodation? I am renting a room from a guy who is renting the whole house*


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *How to prove to the CO that I was living in a shared accommodation? I am renting a room from a guy who is renting the whole house*


 u should be shopping aroud the town where living..and that shoud be refelcting in Yr bank account statement if u are doing transaction by card....I am not sure u can make like some agreement between u and house owner staying u are living there and paying this $ rent duly signed by JP or whoever else ( u need to figure out who can work out for this matter).......


----------



## au2017 (Feb 6, 2019)

laju1984 said:


> u should be shopping aroud the town where living..and that shoud be refelcting in Yr bank account statement if u are doing transaction by card....I am not sure u can make like some agreement between u and house owner staying u are living there and paying this $ rent duly signed by JP or whoever else ( u need to figure out who can work out for this matter).......


You can also provide Statutory Declarations (you and your friend; indicating that you lived/living in that address, the certain period of time. As further evidence attach these documents with the SD:

1. Bank/credit card statements
2. Driving licence issued in this address
3. Phone call history itemized/detailed
4. Car Rego issued in this address
5. Private health insurance certificate
6. Car insurance policy/ certificate
7. GP, doctor, hospital visit invoice/s
8. Important letters issued in this address

Hope this will resolve your quary.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## au2017 (Feb 6, 2019)

au2017 said:


> You can also provide Statutory Declarations (you and your friend; indicating that you lived/living in that address, the certain period of time. As further evidence attach these documents with the SD:
> 
> 1. Bank/credit card statements
> 2. Driving licence issued in this address
> ...


* your friend, the guy you rented the house

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## au2017 (Feb 6, 2019)

au2017 said:


> * your friend, the guy you rented the house
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Also includes Job contract letters and pay-slips

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

*Thank you all. but, how to prove to the CO that I am renting from someone who is actually renting ? Maybe CO will think that I brought anyone to claim so..*


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

hans.khadka said:


> its not necessary to be continuous. If any of ur payslip has less than fulltime hours then it wont count. Payslips with fulltime hours worked only will b counted. I had same situation so i confirmed with more then 3 agents about this.


Thanks for your reply mate, how far are you from lodging your 887 ? or did you already lodge ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Thank you all. but, how to prove to the CO that I am renting from someone who is actually renting ? Maybe CO will think that I brought anyone to claim so..*


There would still need to be an occupancy agreement of some sort.

For e.g. a share house where one resident is a main tenant on the lease with the rental agency, and multiple sub-tenants on leases with the main tenant. 

Sub-letting is perfectly legal with the property manager / owners consent.


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There would still need to be an occupancy agreement of some sort.
> 
> For e.g. a share house where one resident is a main tenant on the lease with the rental agency, and multiple sub-tenants on leases with the main tenant.
> 
> Sub-letting is perfectly legal with the property manager / owners consent.


That makes perfect sense. Thank you so much

I will create an agreement similar to that like the main tenant, just adding more info like I am a sub-tenant. will also get the property manager as well as the main tenant signatures


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Hi guys, any of you guys living in other regional areas, other than sponsored regional state. While lodging 887 visa and did have got the grant.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Hi all,
I will apply for my 887 on September 2020. After lodging my 887, If I go outside Australia for couple of weeks ,do i need to apply for bridging visa B? My 489 visa has still 2 year validity.


----------



## hans.khadka (Feb 20, 2015)

islam03 said:


> Hi all,
> I will apply for my 887 on September 2020. After lodging my 887, If I go outside Australia for couple of weeks ,do i need to apply for bridging visa B? My 489 visa has still 2 year validity.


 bridging visa is valid only if ur current visa expires. So in ur case, which is same as mine, u can travel overseas as u said u still have 2 yrs time period left


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Hi guys hope all doing great. Few more questions regarding 887

Q1. We did medical at the time of 489 grant on 2018.Do CO ask for medical again? my son is now 5+ he also did medical while 489 grant 
Q2. As English language proof I had provided letter from her university, certificates and academic transcripts at the time of 489 and got the grant.For 887 do they ask for English test again or I should provide the same docs again.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

islam03 said:


> Hi guys hope all doing great. Few more questions regarding 887
> 
> Q1. We did medical at the time of 489 grant on 2018.Do CO ask for medical again? my son is now 5+ he also did medical while 489 grant
> Q2. As English language proof I had provided letter from her university, certificates and academic transcripts at the time of 489 and got the grant.For 887 do they ask for English test again or I should provide the same docs again.


Medical for 887 will depends on case officer...wait until u been asked for. 
Same docs will do for functional English for partner


----------



## SL_EXPAT (Mar 25, 2019)

laju1984 said:


> Medical for 887 will depends on case officer...wait until u been asked for.
> Same docs will do for functional English for partner


the English assessments will have an expiry date...For such cases , I don't know whether its reasonable to ask for fresh test when applying for 887


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Hi guys hope all doing great. Few more questions regarding 887
> 
> Q1. We did medical at the time of 489 grant on 2018.Do CO ask for medical again? my son is now 5+ he also did medical while 489 grant
> Q2. As English language proof I had provided letter from her university, certificates and academic transcripts at the time of 489 and got the grant.For 887 do they ask for English test again or I should provide the same docs again.


Hi

No medicals are requested for 887 applications

Regards

Tony


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> islam03 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys hope all doing great. Few more questions regarding 887
> ...


 It depends case by case.....They may ask May not....


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> It depends case by case.....They may ask May not....


They have never asked in my experience, but technically could ask

Regards

Tony


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > It depends case by case.....They may ask May not....
> ...


 I dnt know how much wide ur experience but I m sure u haven't checked with each and every 887 applicant grant.....


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> I dnt know how much wide ur experience but I m sure u haven't checked with each and every 887 applicant grant.....


I think what you needed to say here is that you know of an actual 887 case where medicals have been requested - but you can't, as you would be making that up.

Regards

Tony


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi All, 
I need help/information from the respected members of this forum regarding 887 visa application:

1. I have declared my parents and siblings ad "Non Migrating members of the family unit". Is it correct? If Not, should i submit notifocation of incorrect answers?

2. In the accompanying members of the family unit, I have provided details of only my two babies as the spouse details and inclusion in the visa applocation is asked separately in the application. Should I also have added spouse details on the accompanying members of family unit?

3. In the accompaying members of the family unit, there is a question regarding the visa number if known. I have selected NO as it relates with visa number on the label on passport which doesn't exist these days. Is it correct or do i need to update this as well via notification of incorrect answers?

Many Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah_AUS (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi All,
I am on 489 visa and have a question regarding the 35-hour work per week for 1 year.
I have been working 20-25 hours on TFN and around 20 hours on ABN.
The ABN job is as a food delivery driver for MenuLog.
Sometimes due to being quite I got a couple of orders within one hour and got paid around $17 for that hour.
My question is it a problem when IMMI sees that? or as long as combining the jobs and working 35-hour per week is fine?
Thanks!


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Sarah_AUS said:


> Hi All,
> I am on 489 visa and have a question regarding the 35-hour work per week for 1 year.
> I have been working 20-25 hours on TFN and around 20 hours on ABN.
> The ABN job is as a food delivery driver for MenuLog.
> ...


 There is no any min. Pay requirment for 887 .....35 hours combing is fine .....Dnt worry about pay


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Hi guys When I came to Australia, I stayed at one room unit for 2 months. I dont have any contract with owner .I have the following docs as a proof of 2 months reside﻿ncy

1. Driving licence

2. Car registration

3.Car insurance ﻿

4. Bank account opening letter

5.Tax file number ﻿

6. Police check( did for job purpose)

will this enough to prove 2months residency at the begining. or still I need contract/tenancy agreement. actually he was to his country for two months so i stayed there as a friend.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Hi guys When I came to Australia, I stayed at one room unit for 2 months. I dont have any contract with owner .I have the following docs as a proof of 2 months reside﻿ncy
> 
> 1. Driving licence
> 
> ...


Can you not ignore this 2 months and apply 2 months later ?
Zero risk

Cheers


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

NB said:


> Can you not ignore this 2 months and apply 2 months later ?
> Zero risk
> 
> Cheers


It is now taking 19months for 887 grant. If I delayed another 2 months ....... All the evidence I have from third party .......will not these are enough? 
are there any statutory declaration form link available or do i need to do contract again


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Hi guys When I came to Australia, I stayed at one room unit for 2 months. I dont have any contract with owner .I have the following docs as a proof of 2 months reside﻿ncy
> 
> 1. Driving licence
> 
> ...


Hi

Best proof is your bank statement for these 2 months if there is high activity showing where you are using your pay wave. 

But I agree with NB, safest way is to wait 2 months - the longer they take in processing the 887 the less an extra 2 months wait affects the processing time

Regards

Tony


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello Guys,
I am on 489 visa with my Partner. I am prime applicant. I have few questions, if anyone can help me please. I am about to lodge my 887 visa application. the questions are:
1. As it takes around 15 to 18 months for visa processing, Do we need to have Police clearance when we lodge the visa or we can provide later on as Police clearance is only valid for 1 year.
2. Do we need Police clearance from India too? We never been to Indian since we migrated.
3. My partner needs to clear IELTS or PTE i believe, As the validity of those tests only last for 1 year...So can we do it later and attach to our file later on? or If we do it now and in case it takes more than 1 year, then do we need to clear one of those tests again?
4. What other documents we need to lodge our visa please?
If anyone can answer these questions or have any suggestions, please reply my query.
Kind Regards


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

islam03 said:


> It is now taking 19months for 887 grant. If I delayed another 2 months ....... All the evidence I have from third party .......will not these are enough?
> are there any statutory declaration form link available or do i need to do contract again


19 months is maximum period that depends on how good your all docs are ... if u get co contact for say two times it will take long time otherwise not that 19 months. better delay 2 months and put proper docs upfront that may reduce yr timeline for 4 months or so.... good to delay 2 months to get reduce overall grant period.......


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi Guys 

I am just wondering, 
if we submit tax return claim during these 2 years, will it affect our PR application outcome. 

i mean any negative impact on my 887 application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am just wondering,
> if we submit tax return claim during these 2 years, will it affect our PR application outcome.
> ...


As long as there is no fraud involved, it will not affect your application 
Tax refunds , if eligible, are your right and a part of normal process 

Cheers


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

NB said:


> As long as there is no fraud involved, it will not affect your application
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for reply, of course there is no fraud involve


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi 

Do i need to pay back my bank personal loan before apply 887? 

i have seen this condition under eligibility "Have paid back your debt to the Australian Government"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JDLI said:


> Hi
> 
> Do i need to pay back my bank personal loan before apply 887?
> 
> i have seen this condition under eligibility "Have paid back your debt to the Australian Government"


Bank loan is not australian government loans
You should not have any government tax due or any student loan etc which are provided by the government directly

Cheers


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

JDLI said:


> Hi
> 
> Do i need to pay back my bank personal loan before apply 887?
> 
> i have seen this condition under eligibility "Have paid back your debt to the Australian Government"


 That's not a Debt....


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

uetian said:


> Hi All,
> I need help/information from the respected members of this forum regarding 887 visa application:
> 
> 1. I have declared my parents and siblings ad "Non Migrating members of the family unit". Is it correct? If Not, should i submit notifocation of incorrect answers?
> ...


1. parents and siblings will go under " other family members " as they are not part of your family unit as per immigration definition. 
2. In the accompanying family members yr children only as u included spouse earlier. 
3. should leave blank as no visa label.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

*887 visa year 2020 applicants*

all year 2020 applicants of 887 visa can pm me to join a group......

thanks.......


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

*489 ABN Query*

Hi All,

I am on 489 Visa and am working on ABN. My question is how can I show my employment proofs on ABN and what employment documents I need to upload at the time of 887 Visa. Need advice.


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

NB said:


> Bank loan is not australian government loans
> You should not have any government tax due or any student loan etc which are provided by the government directly
> 
> Cheers


Hi mate , i have applied for 887 and have a couple of questions if you can share your thoughts

I am filling form 1399 declaration of service in order to attach in my 887 application , i have never worked for military but they asked me for it at 489 and many others from my country have been asked for it hence i'm attaching it in advance

There is a question there where it asks " Have you ever been a government official? ( eg. mayor , judge , hospital administrator etc. ) 

I worked as an engineering officer for a brief period of time at my local council , do you reckon i will have tick yes in this box ?


Also another question is my wife worked in a country between 2009 till 2014 , she have never been back since our marriage in 2014 and in 2016 we obtained and provided a pcc from there for our 489 visa , now the issue is for 887 we are having trouble getting a renewed pcc as someone needs to personally hand inand collect the pcc from the police department or hand in the application at a embassy as we do not have any friends/ family living there , we do not have an embassy for the country here in Australia so we need to hand it in at an overseas embassy which is not possible due to current covid 19 situation , other alternative was to try and mail the application which is also not possible as when i went to post office today Australia post showed me that mail/package deliver to that country is suspended due to current situation. 

What i have done so far is i wrote a covering letter explaining my difficulty in obtaining an updated pcc , and mentioned that she has never been back to the country since 2014 and attached the old pcc with this covering letter

do you rekon co will ask for an updated pcc anyway or is there anything else we can do to avoid delaying our grant due to difficulty of obtaining this pcc

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dar8 said:


> Hi mate , i have applied for 887 and have a couple of questions if you can share your thoughts
> 
> I am filling form 1399 declaration of service in order to attach in my 887 application , i have never worked for military but they asked me for it at 489 and many others from my country have been asked for it hence i'm attaching it in advance
> 
> ...


Better to tick the government official as YES
No one can predict what the CO will do for your wife old pcc
Most probably he will be sympathetic and allow the old PCC, but you can never be sure
You just have to wait

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am on 489 Visa and am working on ABN. My question is how can I show my employment proofs on ABN and what employment documents I need to upload at the time of 887 Visa. Need advice.


Frankly speaking, you are better off applying through a Mara agent as it is difficult to prove that you worked 35 hours per week conclusively in most cases

It will be money well spent 

If you still want to do it yourself

There are three or more elements you must evidence in a clear and structured manner.
1. As per definition in the regulations you must show you have been employed in the claimed occupation and for the required period for a minumum of 20 hours per week for (not with) renumeration.This 35 hours can be spread over the week in many ways depending on the nature of your service. For example a consultant/advisor spends awful lot of time thinking and planning for the end product. The time spent in planning and thinking about the "end product" is considered as time spent in employment.
2. Frequency of payment received. This frequency need not be of regular consistency but apread over the period of time. Such payments received usually has invoices, description of services rendered. The quantum is immaterial. Debts and unpaid invoices can be considered as " working for renumeration". (I had sucessufully argued at the MRT that the wording in the legislation is "FOR" renemueration and not "WITH" remuneration. 

3. proper tax returns, registration of company with ABN number, proper place of work (even if it is part of your kitchen is acceptable) and the basic tools such as computer, phone , letter head and promotional materials.

I hope these help.


Cheers


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

dar8 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Bank loan is not australian government loans
> ...


 For yr Second Question, I have one friend she had same situation as u for home county PCC what she did is got letter from local MP of area stating the condtion and not able to get PCC from overseas being in Aus. She uploaded that in 887.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Guys,
I have applied 887 visa,

I have been given 28 days to provide PCC. Its bit difficult due to covid situation. If I ask for extension, how long extension period is given ?
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Guys,
> I have applied 887 visa,
> 
> I have been given 28 days to provide PCC. Its bit difficult due to covid situation. If I ask for extension, how long extension period is given ?
> Thanks.


DHA has made it clear that they are aware that evidence cannot be given 
So they will keep extending it, till things normalise 
It’s in your interest to try to get it as quick as possible, because your processing will be on hold till such time 

Cheers


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Guys,
> I have applied 887 visa,
> 
> I have been given 28 days to provide PCC. Its bit difficult due to covid situation. If I ask for extension, how long extension period is given ?
> Thanks.


 Do apply to PCC via VFC and upload the the same stating that u have applied for PCC. This will do a job until yr PCC arrives.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Guys,
> I have applied 887 visa,
> 
> I have been given 28 days to provide PCC. Its bit difficult due to covid situation. If I ask for extension, how long extension period is given ?
> Thanks.


 What's yr date of Application ??


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

Dear All seniors and Members, 
﻿ 


I need your prestigious advice and guidance, I applied 887 visa last year and my intention was to comfort the case officer, so, I uploaded that 52 weeks’ pay slips individually. In the last, I could not attach more documents, I called immigration and they provided me “[email protected]” the email address .I sent all my residential documents and form 80 old police clearance and many more documents on above mention email address. How do I get confirmation that my case officer Lisa got all required documents?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Jasmin FR said:


> Dear All seniors and Members,
> ﻿
> 
> 
> I need your prestigious advice and guidance, I applied 887 visa last year and my intention was to comfort the case officer, so, I uploaded that 52 weeks’ pay slips individually. In the last, I could not attach more documents, I called immigration and they provided me “[email protected]” the email address .I sent all my residential documents and form 80 old police clearance and many more documents on above mention email address. How do I get confirmation that my case officer Lisa got all required documents?


 I think U need to wait for CO Contact ....or U can try calling them again and ask for confirmation....


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

NB said:


> Better to tick the government official as YES
> No one can predict what the CO will do for your wife old pcc
> Most probably he will be sympathetic and allow the old PCC, but you can never be sure
> You just have to wait
> ...


Thanks NB , fortunately i wrote a cover letter and i believe we got a good co he accepted our old pcc without requesting new one and we got the pr grant. Thanks for your reply. keep up the good work :clap2:


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> For yr Second Question, I have one friend she had same situation as u for home county PCC what she did is got letter from local MP of area stating the condtion and not able to get PCC from overseas being in Aus. She uploaded that in 887.


Thank you. I did a similar thing uploaded a cover letter explaining why i cant get an updated pcc and attached it with the old pcc and they accepted it and granted us pr yesterday


----------



## Raml123 (Dec 8, 2016)

*English Language Proficiency proof*

Hi,

I am about to submit my 887-visa application in 3 weeks time. I have a question regarding the English language proficiency test.

My husband would be the primary applicant as he has fulfill work requirement. Does my husband need to give the English Language test as well? 

I have done my 1.5 years Masters degree from the University of Queensland. Do I still need to take the English language test? 

Thank you


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Raml123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to submit my 887-visa application in 3 weeks time. I have a question regarding the English language proficiency test.
> 
> ...


 Message me


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Raml123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to submit my 887-visa application in 3 weeks time. I have a question regarding the English language proficiency test.
> 
> ...


 Couldn't reply in private. So here is . Now for 887 visa Every applicant above 18 yrs need to provide evidence of Functional English . So yr husband would have to provide any Proof of functional English. U dnt need as u have full time study course from Australia. Just upload Transcripts and certificate.


----------



## Raml123 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you very much for your reply! 

My husband (the primary applicant for 887 visa) has done a one-year Diploma in Project Management from Warwick Institute Australia will it work or he still needs to provide the proof of English Language.

Thank you in Advance!


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Raml123 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply!
> 
> My husband (the primary applicant for 887 visa) has done a one-year Diploma in Project Management from Warwick Institute Australia will it work or he still needs to provide the proof of English Language.
> 
> Thank you in Advance!


 Should be enough


----------



## Raml123 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Raml123 (Dec 8, 2016)

I have another question.

We came to South Australia on 18 July however we spent 3 weeks in Sydney as we had no accommodation in SA. Should I mention the three weeks spent in Sydney in my application or not?

Thank you!


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Raml123 said:


> I have another question.
> 
> We came to South Australia on 18 July however we spent 3 weeks in Sydney as we had no accommodation in SA. Should I mention the three weeks spent in Sydney in my application or not?
> 
> Thank you!


 Only Regional stay of 2 year need to show in Application...But u need to show that Sydney stay in Form 80.....


----------



## Raml123 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you very much for your reply!

I am filling 1221 form where I came across with another question. Its question no 19 which is about the intended departure date from Australia? do we need to provide any date since we have not fixed any proposed/planned date?

I would grateful for your reply.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Raml123 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply!
> 
> I am filling 1221 form where I came across with another question. Its question no 19 which is about the intended departure date from Australia? do we need to provide any date since we have not fixed any proposed/planned date?
> 
> I would grateful for your reply.


 That question should be read in context of Q.18


----------



## Raml123 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you so much for your prompt response. Once all the documents are ready how much time the actual visa application takes?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raml123 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply!
> 
> My husband (the primary applicant for 887 visa) has done a one-year Diploma in Project Management from Warwick Institute Australia will it work or he still needs to provide the proof of English Language.
> 
> Thank you in Advance!


Was it full time study ?

Cheers


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Raml123 said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt response. Once all the documents are ready how much time the actual visa application takes?


 Can take 8 to 20 months......


----------



## Raml123 (Dec 8, 2016)

yes it was fulltime!


----------



## Raml123 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Naeem Akhtar (Jul 5, 2018)

I want to apply 887. But my agent didn’t give me any details about immi account. Can i make a new immi account and apply 887 from that new account.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Naeem Akhtar said:


> I want to apply 887. But my agent didn’t give me any details about immi account. Can i make a new immi account and apply 887 from that new account.


If you want to apply directly instead of going through an agent, you can create a Immiaccount and apply

Cheers


----------



## Naeem Akhtar (Jul 5, 2018)

My 489 visa was applied by agent. He didn’t give me immi account password. I am confused if I can make new immi account to apply 887. Will it be ok.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Naeem Akhtar said:


> My 489 visa was applied by agent. He didn’t give me immi account password. I am confused if I can make new immi account to apply 887. Will it be ok.


You can create a new Immiaccount and apply directly
You can abandon the old Immiaccount created by your agent

Cheers


----------



## Raml123 (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes it was full time.


----------



## Raml123 (Dec 8, 2016)

Since, I am preparing for my 887 Visa application. Me and my husband does not have a joint bank account (we have online access to each other's account) and neither there is any joint billing as all bills are on my husband's name (the primary applicant). Our lease agreement is on my name and my husband's name and i have collected all my letters sent on our address. what other documents should i show? 

Thanks,


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

Hi Guys, I am on 489 regional visa and I am fullfilling my visa condition by working and staying in regional. My question is can I work somewhere else outside my regional area? To be more specific I am thinking of driving uber but there is not much response of Uber in regional area so can I drive in non regional area?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hi Guys, I am on 489 regional visa and I am fullfilling my visa condition by working and staying in regional. My question is can I work somewhere else outside my regional area? To be more specific I am thinking of driving uber but there is not much response of Uber in regional area so can I drive in non regional area?
> 
> Thanks


Nope
You can’t
Regional means that you live work and study in regionals only throughout 

That’s why I have maintained that 491 is a trap set by DHA in which applicants are getting caught
They will slog in the regionals for years and at the end will not be able to meet the minimum salary requirement and so will go home
Suits DHA to the hilt 

Cheers


----------



## shree432 (Nov 4, 2016)

*1 yr sponsor regional and 2nd yr other region work experience*

Hi Team,

Its been a while since I haven't posted in this forum. 

I have been living and working in Bathurst the regional(489 state sponsored- Central west before Nov 2019)

My question is that after 1 year work experience in my sponsored state, I am planning to apply jobs in other regional area like blue mountains, katoomba which are in same sponsored state but in different RDA(regional development area). I will continue to live in Bathurst and either go to office twice a week or do a Remote support.

So is this violation of any condition or is this fine as I am still living the same city and working in DIFFERENT REGION.

Kindly advise me on this.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shree432 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Its been a while since I haven't posted in this forum.
> 
> ...


As long as you live and work in regional NSW, no one is going to be bothered
You should not work remotely also for a city based employer

Cheers


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

shree432 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Its been a while since I haven't posted in this forum.
> 
> ...


 U can live and work in any regional area of Australi ( Not just NSW ) . U never bound with sponsoring state.


----------



## Aro Sebastine (Oct 1, 2018)

*Meeting 887 VISA conditions*

Hi guys

I am on Subclass 489 visa.

These are my duration of stay in Australia - can you please let me know if all these are valid period of stay that will be considered for the 887 VISA application.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
First entry: 10 May 2019, 9 AM
Left Australia after first entry registration: 19 May 2019, 9 30 AM

No. of days: 10
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Permanent move to Australia: 1 Jul 2019, 8 AM to till date...

No. of months: 15 months and 11 days (as of 11 Oct 2020)

I left Australia for Christmas holidays: 13 Dec 2019, 7 PM; back on 11 Jan 2020, 9 PM - 28 days
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A few queries:
Can you please let me know 

- if my stay during 10th May to 19th May 2019 will be considered towards my stay requirement? 10 days (inclusive of the both of the days)

- if my Christmas holidays will still be considered towars my stay requirement? 28 days? 

Regards
Aro


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aro Sebastine said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am on Subclass 489 visa.
> 
> ...


The initial 10 days will not count at all
The 28 days May count if it was a part of your leave and you were paid for that period

But all said and done, why do you want to take a risk ?

Just omit these 38 days and apply 38 days later, heavens will not fall

Cheers


----------



## TaffMian (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello Friends,

When you are applying for 887 visa;

1-what is the significance of 489 visa application and form 80? will CO check your previously submitted visa application details or form 80 during visa assessment? 

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TaffMian said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> When you are applying for 887 visa;
> 
> ...


You can bet your last cent that he will check

Cheers


----------



## TaffMian (Oct 11, 2020)

NB said:


> TaffMian said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Friends,
> ...


Dear NB- I couldn't get it.

Appreciate your expert opinion.

Thanks


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

TaffMian said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> When you are applying for 887 visa;
> 
> ...


 They can check if they cross check any information u provided in 887......


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

TaffMian said:


> Dear NB- I couldn't get it.
> 
> Appreciate your expert opinion.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, they do check every reference of you found in their system. They will even cross verify against details of you found in any other applications too (for e.g if your sibling has applied for a visa and the particulars provided by them)


----------



## TaffMian (Oct 11, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> TaffMian said:
> 
> 
> > Dear NB- I couldn't get it.
> ...



Thanks for the reply. So CO will cross check the form 80 of both applications? i mean in 887, we only provide details related to Australian residence and employment.


----------



## TaffMian (Oct 11, 2020)

laju1984 said:


> TaffMian said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Friends,
> ...


Do we need to provide all employment history in 887 visa application or it will be only in form 80?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

TaffMian said:


> Thanks for the reply. So CO will cross check the form 80 of both applications? i mean in 887, we only provide details related to Australian residence and employment.


Form 80 is Personal particulars form. You provide details of your past travel, family members, education, employment etc. Yes, it will all be cross verified. 

Instead of asking vague questions and expecting specific answers, can you elaborate on your query? Have you provided any conflicting information? If so, can you detail out what it might be so that members can answer to the point?


----------



## TaffMian (Oct 11, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Form 80 is Personal particulars form. You provide details of your past travel, family members, education, employment etc. Yes, it will all be cross verified.
> 
> Instead of asking vague questions and expecting specific answers, can you elaborate on your query? Have you provided any conflicting information? If so, can you detail out what it might be so that members can answer to the point?


I had completed my degree in Jun-2012 and same was written on my degree and Engineer Australia Assessment letter but in form-80, it was written Jun-2011 mistakenly for 489 visa Application.

Now if I write Jun-2012 (Correct Date)on form 80 for 887, will there be any problem? I was not main applicant at that time.

Please advise me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TaffMian said:


> I had completed my degree in Jun-2012 and same was written on my degree and Engineer Australia Assessment letter but in form-80, it was written Jun-2011 mistakenly for 489 visa Application.
> 
> Now if I write Jun-2012 (Correct Date)on form 80 for 887, will there be any problem? I was not main applicant at that time.
> 
> Please advise me.


You got no advantage from the incorrect information given previously 
I don’t think it will be an issue
Give the correct date in the current application 

Cheers


----------



## TaffMian (Oct 11, 2020)

NB said:


> You got no advantage from the incorrect information given previously
> I don’t think it will be an issue
> Give the correct date in the current application
> 
> Cheers


Appreciate you response.
Form 80 will be cross verified or visa Application of 489 will cross verified. As dates were correct in visa application but incorrect in form 80.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TaffMian said:


> Appreciate you response.
> Form 80 will be cross verified or visa Application of 489 will cross verified. As dates were correct in visa application but incorrect in form 80.


Presume that everything will be cross verified with everything
Do you think that DHA is going to tell you their internal scrutiny process ?
Cheers


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi all, 

Thank you for your help and support.

I have a question please, can i apply for 489 and 887 visa for a new born with birth certificate only without passport?

We are on 489 and we will apply for 887 in April, we are expecting a new born next month, so i will need to apply for 489 for the baby and after a little while i will need to apply for 887, the problem is obtaining passport from mother country as currently there is no diplomatic pouches and all passport applications are on hold. 

Thank you



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

steelz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you for your help and support.
> 
> ...


All visas are issued only against a passport even for a new born baby
Till you get a passport, under no circumstances can you get any visa, however difficult it maybe to get a passport for you

Cheers


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

steelz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you for your help and support.
> 
> ...


u need to inform Department of home affairs as soon as baby born even if u dnt have passport. they will add baby to visa that what parents holding ( 489) and will add baby in any ongoing visa application too ( 887 If applied ). u can provide passport later on.....( leave it on DHA to follow up )


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

NB said:


> All visas are issued only against a passport even for a new born baby
> Till you get a passport, under no circumstances can you get any visa, however difficult it maybe to get a passport for you
> 
> Cheers


Not quite correct


----------



## Aro Sebastine (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi guys
I have a couple of queries regarding my 887 Visa. Can you please advise?

1. My 489 expires on April 2023. However, I will meet the 887 visa requirements in July 2021. 
Q1: Can I apply for 887 from offshore? 
Q2: Should I be in Australia when my 887 decision is being made and Visa issued? Or it will be processed whilst offshore?

2. My wife and kid stayed in Australia for 10 days to register their first entry but couldn't join me last year due to the covid situation. Can I also apply for them even though they are offshore?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aro Sebastine said:


> Hi guys
> I have a couple of queries regarding my 887 Visa. Can you please advise?
> 
> 1. My 489 expires on April 2023. However, I will meet the 887 visa requirements in July 2021.
> ...


1. At the moment it is allowed as a concession
Whether it will continue in July 2021 or not, no one can predict
2. Depends on the condition on the date you apply
Cheers


----------



## Aro Sebastine (Oct 1, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. At the moment it is allowed as a concession
> Whether it will continue in July 2021 or not, no one can predict
> 2. Depends on the condition on the date you apply
> Cheers


Cheers NB


----------



## Aro Sebastine (Oct 1, 2018)

Aro Sebastine said:


> Cheers NB


One more query:
As per the current concession - it requires just 18 months of residence and 9 months of work experience if you are applying from outside Australia, whereas if you apply from Australia you need 20 months of residence.
Is that concession applicable even if the 489 is still active?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aro Sebastine said:


> One more query:
> As per the current concession - it requires just 18 months of residence and 9 months of work experience if you are applying from outside Australia, whereas if you apply from Australia you need 20 months of residence.
> Is that concession applicable even if the 489 is still active?
> 
> Thanks in advance


There is nothing to stop you from applying even while the 489 is active if you meet both the conditions 
Further you will need to have lived for 24 months, not 20 months as you have written
The concession is only for the 3 months from the 12 month work requirements if you are onshore 
Cheers


----------



## Aro Sebastine (Oct 1, 2018)

NB said:


> There is nothing to stop you from applying even while the 489 is active if you meet both the conditions
> Further you will need to have lived for 24 months, not 20 months as you have written
> The concession is only for the 3 months from the 12 month work requirements if you are onshore
> Cheers


Thanks NB got you. That was a typo, I meant 24 months if applying from Aus.


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

Hi All,

I am currently on 489 visas and working and staying in regional victoria. Few weeks ago I started working as a uber driver(It's not my primary job) and my starting point is the regional area but sometimes I got pickup requests from the non-regional area while I was in regional area. My question is if I accept picks from a non-regional area will this affect my visa condition?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently on 489 visas and working and staying in regional victoria. Few weeks ago I started working as a uber driver(It's not my primary job) and my starting point is the regional area but sometimes I got pickup requests from the non-regional area while I was in regional area. My question is if I accept picks from a non-regional area will this affect my visa condition?
> 
> Thanks


Do you get a statement from UBER giving details of each trip starting and ending point?
Cheers


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

NB said:


> Do you get a statement from UBER giving details of each trip starting and ending point?
> Cheers


Yes I got invoice that says pickup n drop point but it didn't show that i was at regional area n got pickup from non regional area.


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi all, I am applying 887 visa on Oct 2021. I am currently on 489 state sponsored visa and want to add spouse on my application for 887 visa. We are planning to marry in Australia next month. She is currently on student visa and studying in Canberra.

As homeaffairs website says here all applicants needs to have elligible visa (489 visa or bridging visa after applying 489 visa), I am assuming she needs to apply for 489 subsequent entry pathway and get bridging visa before we apply 887 visa.

My question is if she is granted with 489 visa does she need to stay in regional area in line with my visa? In that case how can she study living in Canberra which is not a regional area?

Thanks in advance for your answer


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

cn049 said:


> Hi all, I am applying 887 visa on Oct 2021. I am currently on 489 state sponsored visa and want to add spouse on my application for 887 visa. We are planning to marry in Australia next month. She is currently on student visa and studying in Canberra.
> 
> As homeaffairs website says here all applicants needs to have elligible visa (489 visa or bridging visa after applying 489 visa), I am assuming she needs to apply for 489 subsequent entry pathway and get bridging visa before we apply 887 visa.
> 
> ...


Going to yr question straightaway, If granted 489 visa then Condition says u must live , Study and work in Regional Area but if u apply 489 ( not grated yet ) and get Bridging visa then there is no Condtion attached with that so far what I know...hope u got it..


----------



## Mahat (Aug 24, 2021)

steelz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you for your help and support.
> 
> ...


How did you apply 887 without your baby’s passport? Please let me know as I am going through same situation. Thanks.


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi Guys 
Now I am applying for 887. I have realised that when I applied for my 489 Visa, I have filled my dad country of residence and date of birth in form 80 wrongly 

If I provide the correct details now, will that affect processing time? I don’t want to question by case officer unnecessarily


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> Now I am applying for 887. I have realised that when I applied for my 489 Visa, I have filled my dad country of residence and date of birth in form 80 wrongly
> 
> If I provide the correct details now, will that affect processing time? I don’t want to question by case officer unnecessarily


You should always give the correct date
Don’t compound the error by giving the wrong data again
If at all questioned, you can give the explanation that it was a typo
Give the correct date and residence 
Cheers


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

NB said:


> You should always give the correct date
> Don’t compound the error by giving the wrong data again
> If at all questioned, you can give the explanation that it was a typo
> Give the correct date and residence
> Cheers


Hi NB, Thanks 
do i need to apply any forms to let them know this error?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JDLI said:


> Hi NB, Thanks
> do i need to apply any forms to let them know this error?


Nope
Cheers


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> Cheers


One more question, do i need to provide "Language Ability - English, Evidence of" for my wife. we have submitted IELTS during 489 Visa application but i have no clue why they need for 887


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JDLI said:


> One more question, do i need to provide "Language Ability - English, Evidence of" for my wife. we have submitted IELTS during 489 Visa application but i have no clue why they need for 887


It’s shown as an requirement in the list of documents 
You have to jump through all the hoops no matter how illogical it maybe
Cheers


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

NB said:


> hoops


Thanks mate


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi 
How to add the new born baby into my existing 887 application 
what is the form no


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JDLI said:


> Hi
> How to add the new born baby into my existing 887 application
> what is the form no


Form 1439
Cheers


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

NB said:


> Form 1439
> Cheers


thanks


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

NB said:


> It’s shown as an requirement in the list of documents
> You have to jump through all the hoops no matter how illogical it maybe
> Cheers


Hi all, from my understanding the main applicant doesn't need to provide evidence of the English test if he was the main applicant for 489 visa also. 

On immi website is written : all applicants who have not paid the second installment fee for their eligible visa should provide evidence of functional english... 
Going back to 489 the only one who had to provide functional english or to pay the second installment fee was the secondary applicant. Which make sense to provide again functional english because it is valid one year.... Or if you already paid the second installment you don't have to... 

Cheers


----------



## fairy_n1361 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi all,
I am in the midst of submitting the 887 application. Unlike the previous visa that I could upload all the required documents, this time I do not see any option to upload any document. Neither it asks for Police check or English test of myself and my spouse. 

The Immi account overall has a new interface. Has anyone faced the same issue. 
How should I upload the documents?


----------



## vk76 (7 mo ago)

dar8 said:


> *887 visa work requirement*
> 
> Hi guys ,
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,
did you get the answer for your above mentioned query? I want to know the same.
Thanks


----------



## Khizj (Feb 26, 2021)

As main applicant i will be in a position to satisfy 887 condition of 2 yrs residence and 1 year of job but due to late arrival of subsequent entry visa to my new born child my wife and kid unable to fulfill the condition of residence.

Please advise.


----------



## Khizj (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi,

Please address my query.

As main applicant if i will be in a position to satisfy 887 condition of 2 yrs residence and 1 year of job but due to late arrival of subsequent entry visa to my new born child my spouse and kid unable to fulfill the condition of residence then what will be the best way out?


----------

